# First Hog. Upson county.



## joshsmallwood1 (Aug 17, 2020)

Last year we had what we thought was one hog show up on some of our trail cameras. Well, a member shot that one. Then fast forward to June when we started putting cameras out again and we had what seems to be a lot. 
this was my first hog! There are a couple larger ones we’ve got on camera, but I couldn’t resist and I’d been sitting in that hot heat for 4 hours when they came in.


----------



## Gator89 (Aug 17, 2020)

Waccamaw!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Aug 17, 2020)

Congratulations on your first hawg!
She’s half the problem of solving it.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 19, 2020)

Nice one !


----------



## crobin (Aug 19, 2020)

joshsmallwood1 said:


> Last year we had what we thought was one hog show up on some of our trail cameras. Well, a member shot that one. Then fast forward to June when we started putting cameras out again and we had what seems to be a lot.
> this was my first hog! There are a couple larger ones we’ve got on camera, but I couldn’t resist and I’d been sitting in that hot heat for 4 hours when they came in.



Same on our lease in Upson. We started with pictures of just one then several big groups came the next year. We have one member that killed two this past weekend and hopefully he'll knock some more down.

Our club is just south of Thomaston.


----------



## antharper (Aug 21, 2020)

Nice fat guilt , good eating , congrats !


----------



## jlblakejoy (Aug 23, 2020)

joshsmallwood1 said:


> Last year we had what we thought was one hog show up on some of our trail cameras. Well, a member shot that one. Then fast forward to June when we started putting cameras out again and we had what seems to be a lot.
> this was my first hog! There are a couple larger ones we’ve got on camera, but I couldn’t resist and I’d been sitting in that hot heat for 4 hours when they came in.


from my time here in pigville, there is no such thing as one hog or one roach, you got work to do up there. trapping, dogs and thermals for night hunting of forget about deer in that area.


----------



## dfurdennis (Oct 15, 2020)

Agreed....I have two deer on camera between 3 spots the other 1000 pics are nothing but hawgs.....??


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 20, 2020)

Nice guilt


----------



## Professor (Nov 10, 2020)

I could have killed 5 just across the river Sunday. There was a buck grunting about 70 yards away or I would have. I am sure I would have killed 3 before the others scattered.


----------



## killerv (Nov 11, 2020)

I remember being so excited when we got our first hogs, never had hunted or killed any before, seemed cool at the time. I absolutely despise them now.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 11, 2020)

We are in east Upson - in 10 years we have gotten a total of 1 on cam. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Nov 30, 2020)

killerv said:


> I remember being so excited when we got our first hogs, never had hunted or killed any before, seemed cool at the time. I absolutely despise them now.



Welcome to Team Swine Hate...they are the most miserable critter God ever placed on the Earth.  I kill anywhere from 6-10 a week and they just keep showing up.  I go 4-5 times a week with thermal equipment then shoot them while deer hunting too.

Only way I can move them out for a while is with dogs...but until deer season goes out I have to control them with a rifle.  I wish there was a disease that could be introduced and wipe them out completely.  If I never saw another one it would suit me....


----------



## Wifeshusband (Dec 1, 2020)

Been deer hunting for 49 years. I have never killed a hog. This year I missed a 300 pounder or +.  I felt like Pat Garrett letting Billy the Kid get away.

As despicable and good eating as they are, I suspect if CWD takes hold of Georgia's deer population, there will be a lot of guys hunting pigs regularly.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jul 19, 2021)

joshsmallwood1 said:


> Last year we had what we thought was one hog show up on some of our trail cameras. Well, a member shot that one. Then fast forward to June when we started putting cameras out again and we had what seems to be a lot.
> this was my first hog! There are a couple larger ones we’ve got on camera, but I couldn’t resist and I’d been sitting in that hot heat for 4 hours when they came in.



Did yawl finally get them all taken care of?


----------



## Son (Jul 19, 2021)

Bet she was full of pigs.


----------



## Big7 (Jul 20, 2021)

Big- Un ?


----------



## joshsmallwood1 (Aug 19, 2021)

HogKillaDNR said:


> Did yawl finally get them all taken care of?


They’re still there. Unfortunately


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2021)

Roaster over smoke now!


----------

